# Thoughts on William Schuman's 6th symphony?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

What a weird and difficult to get piece of music for me it is. I love his 3rd symphony and in the right mood really enjoy his 5th, but his 6th is the most bizarre thing. I'm intrigued because its all compacted into one movement. Has anyone here managed to get to the bottom of this work? I know W. Schuman is not the master of tunes by any means, but I find there is an integration and romantic drama to his work that is to be revered, its just the 6th symphony and beyond he gets so dark and dreary and its hard to understand what he's doing.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I need to buy a copy of the 6th, so I can listen to it more. I gave it a few listens when I had a library copy a few months back and it sounded good to me. I listened to No.7 yesterday and I like it a lot. It's dark, but that doesn't bother me. I also listened to No. 10, but I wasn't enjoying it as much. It was in the morning, so maybe too much bombast for that time of day?

Generally I like his orchestrations and the instrumental colors and dissonance he employs. He seems to obtain a good balance overall. No ear candy melodies, but he creates enough drama and suspense to keep me engaged as a listener. I think I'll listen to 4 & 9 today.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I need to buy a copy of the 6th, so I can listen to it more. I gave it a few listens when I had a library copy a few months back and it sounded good to me. I listened to No.7 yesterday and I like it a lot. It's dark, but that doesn't bother me. I also listened to No. 10, but I wasn't enjoying it as much. It was in the morning, so maybe too much bombast for that time of day?
> 
> Generally I like his orchestrations and the instrumental colors and dissonance he employs. He seems to obtain a good balance overall. No ear candy melodies, but he creates enough drama and suspense to keep me engaged as a listener. I think I'll listen to 4 & 9 today.


How is four? I only know 3, 5, 7 and a little of 10 though I have to admit a prejudice since it was written in the 80s, might be too new! 6 is tough to listen to for me, but I realize a certain greatness about it.

Nothing for me beats 3 though, that piece actually does have ear candy when you warm up to it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I think no.4 has one of the most beautiful openings of any symphony I've heard. A simple solo bass line underscoring a long, sinuous and beautiful English horn melody. Things gradually get more complex, but the overall mood is positive and triumphant. 

The second movement is somber but hopeful, with some beautiful string work to start things off. Brass and winds join in eventually for a full bodied feeling of intimacy and reflective quality.

The 3rd movement is upbeat, energetic, and distinctly American sounding. I'd say No.4 is a winner, and should have a wide appeal.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm starting to really feel that Schuman is a great composer for reasons like you stated, not for ear candy tunes or themes, but good orchestration and drama, and an integration. He has a pension for putting big works together, having it all connect, I really see it in his transitions in the third symphony.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I never even heard of Schuman until last year. Bill McGlaughlin did a week long feature of Schuman on his Exploring Music show, and the music caught my ear right off! I agree that he is a great orchestrator at least to my ears, but I'm no expert.

I'm a fan of the progressive rock band Thinking Plague who compose very sophisticated music, and their guitarist Mike Johnson thinks Schuman is a genius!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm finally making great headway with his 6th, I must have been in just the right mood and something clicked. I'll update this thread on my progress. 

I don't think he's a smooth orchestrator at all, but he's extremely varied and imaginative, thick textured and complex, like Brahms or Elgar but more modern.

I would agree that Schuman is a genius.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I was reading his bio at classical.net and he composed quite a bit of choral music in addition to his symphonies. I'd like to hear some of this.

I'm not sure what you mean by a smooth orchestrator? He was obviously highly skilled.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by a smooth orchestrator? He was obviously highly skilled.


Smooth as in Tchaikovsky or Shostakovich or Copland clean, maybe clean is the better word. He's more messy and rich like Brahms or Britten, there is a method to the messiness is a phrase that comes to mind. Its a different sort of orchestration is what I mean, requiring just as much if not more skill. "Thick" is a good adjective for it, and "blending".


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I was reading his bio at classical.net and he composed quite a bit of choral music in addition to his symphonies. I'd like to hear some of this.


I'm curious about piano music if there is any. I'm actually really bummed/angry because I ordered string quartets of his on amazon and they don't seem to have arrived, this was more than a week ago.

It would also be interesting to see what kind of crazy things he would do with a solo instrument in a concerto. He's sort of like an American Britten, I think.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

@ Starthrower

What do you think of his 5th symphony(for strings)? I find it a very tight piece of work, it makes a lot of sense though its less dramatic and powerful than the third.

Also, what's a good recording of his Violin concerto? I've heard some say its his best work.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I haven't heard those pieces. You can check the discography page at his website for a list of recordings.
http://www.williamschuman.org/


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I've listened to the work more, I sometimes get more out of it, sometimes don't, its a very fascinating piece, but I don't know why exactly.


----------

